# Review: Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark III by TCSTV



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 11, 2018)

```
<iframe width="728" height="409" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Xg1h9sLWVMk" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe><p>The Camera Store does some of my favorite reviews, I think they do some of the most objective reviews out there.</p>
<p>The have completed their field test review of the polarizing new PowerShot flagship the PowerShot G1 X Mark III.</p>

<p>TCSTV came to the conclusion that the PowerShot G1 X Mark III makes a great landscape shooter, but beyond that there are better options out there.</p>
<p>Watch the video review above.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

